# The Naked Strombuletta Fatty with lots of qview



## worktogthr (May 19, 2016)

I love making  fatties from random ingredients I have to use.  I had a lot of ingredients that would work in a Stromboli and some that would make a good muffaletta.  So I combined them to make the following monster... So here we go...

2lbs of hot Italian sausage I had in the freezer rolled out in a giant ziplock:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Cut the bag opened and pressed a piece of parchment paper over the top of the flattened sausage:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Very carefully flipped it over and got this:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Layeredwith some turkey pepperoni, then some loin ham a la @CrankyBuzzard, then some shredded mozarella, then some olive salad...













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Next I rolled wrapped it and got it in the fridge until BBQ was ready...












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Set up the Weber 26.75 with some kbb and some apple wood.  Running around 350 indirect  for this cook.  And on the grill she goes:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






I will be back later with the results... I am fearing breakage.  With this much meat, maybe I should have put some eggs and breadcrumbs in their for a binder kind of like a meatloaf.  Wish me luck!!!

-Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2016)

Looks tasty. Need to wrap it in puffed pastry or canned biscuits to get the bread portion of the Stromboli!


----------



## crazymoon (May 19, 2016)

WT, looks real tasty !


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2016)




----------



## worktogthr (May 19, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty. Need to wrap it in puffed pastry or canned biscuits to get the bread portion of the Stromboli!



Love that idea.  Not eating fresh though so I think the bread wouldn't reheat poorly.  Some of this is for my friends and work and some is for the sausage making party I'm having this weekend


----------



## worktogthr (May 19, 2016)

Temps got away from me so it got a little darker than I would have liked.  A little closer to 400.  So after an hour or so it came to 160 and I pulle it:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






This bad boy is going to get a long rest before I slice.  I'll be back


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2016)

Man that looks good!

Can't wait to see you slice into it!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

I'm with Al

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

Ok, sorry to keep you all waiting.  Began making the 100 pounds of sausage last night...so I got busy and forgot to post the sliced shots.

So I let it cool for about an hour or so before I cut it open and here it is:

Damn! for some reason I can't submit photos..


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

I just checked on some of my post and can't see my pics

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

tropics said:


> I just checked on some of my post and can't see my pics
> 
> Richie


Same thing here Richie.  Maybe it's a site issue rather than my computer


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2016)

Minion method 4.jpeg



__ SmokinAl
__ May 8, 2016






I just put this photo in & it worked fine.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

Ok, let's try this again...

The sliced photos:













IMG_9972.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9973.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9974.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9975.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9976.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016






 I let it cool for about an hour and tried a piece at room temp.  Awesome.  I would definitely do this again..maybe at a little lower cooking temp to avoid the darkening of the outside and too add a bit more smoke flavor.   Really fun to throw this together with odds and ends from the fridge and freezer.  Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## tjmitche (May 20, 2016)

Turned out great. Points!!


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

That looks fantastic I can almost taste it Wow Points for you on a real super looking fatty

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

tropics said:


> That looks fantastic I can almost taste it Wow Points for you on a real super looking fatty
> Richie



Thanks so much for the points Richie.  I was craving a muffaletta so I used what I had.  Fattys are fun because there are so many possibilities 



tjmitche said:


> Turned out great. Points!!



Thanks so much for the kind words and he points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2016)

The sliced shots are the bomb! 

Anymore I try and keep the smoker between 180-200 when smoking things like meatloaf, fatties, and lean roasts like pork loin, beef top or bottom round, Tri tip. Allows for more smoke flavor.

Points!


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2016)

Looks great! :drool


----------



## sauced (Jul 14, 2016)

Great looking fattie!!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 18, 2016)

looks awesome nice fattie


----------



## worktogthr (May 19, 2016)

I love making  fatties from random ingredients I have to use.  I had a lot of ingredients that would work in a Stromboli and some that would make a good muffaletta.  So I combined them to make the following monster... So here we go...

2lbs of hot Italian sausage I had in the freezer rolled out in a giant ziplock:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Cut the bag opened and pressed a piece of parchment paper over the top of the flattened sausage:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Very carefully flipped it over and got this:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Layeredwith some turkey pepperoni, then some loin ham a la @CrankyBuzzard, then some shredded mozarella, then some olive salad...













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Next I rolled wrapped it and got it in the fridge until BBQ was ready...












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






Set up the Weber 26.75 with some kbb and some apple wood.  Running around 350 indirect  for this cook.  And on the grill she goes:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






I will be back later with the results... I am fearing breakage.  With this much meat, maybe I should have put some eggs and breadcrumbs in their for a binder kind of like a meatloaf.  Wish me luck!!!

-Chris


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2016)

Looks tasty. Need to wrap it in puffed pastry or canned biscuits to get the bread portion of the Stromboli!


----------



## crazymoon (May 19, 2016)

WT, looks real tasty !


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2016)




----------



## worktogthr (May 19, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty. Need to wrap it in puffed pastry or canned biscuits to get the bread portion of the Stromboli!



Love that idea.  Not eating fresh though so I think the bread wouldn't reheat poorly.  Some of this is for my friends and work and some is for the sausage making party I'm having this weekend


----------



## worktogthr (May 19, 2016)

Temps got away from me so it got a little darker than I would have liked.  A little closer to 400.  So after an hour or so it came to 160 and I pulle it:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 19, 2016






This bad boy is going to get a long rest before I slice.  I'll be back


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2016)

Man that looks good!

Can't wait to see you slice into it!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

I'm with Al

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

Ok, sorry to keep you all waiting.  Began making the 100 pounds of sausage last night...so I got busy and forgot to post the sliced shots.

So I let it cool for about an hour or so before I cut it open and here it is:

Damn! for some reason I can't submit photos..


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

I just checked on some of my post and can't see my pics

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

tropics said:


> I just checked on some of my post and can't see my pics
> 
> Richie


Same thing here Richie.  Maybe it's a site issue rather than my computer


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2016)

Minion method 4.jpeg



__ SmokinAl
__ May 8, 2016






I just put this photo in & it worked fine.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

Ok, let's try this again...

The sliced photos:













IMG_9972.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9973.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9974.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9975.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016


















IMG_9976.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ May 20, 2016






 I let it cool for about an hour and tried a piece at room temp.  Awesome.  I would definitely do this again..maybe at a little lower cooking temp to avoid the darkening of the outside and too add a bit more smoke flavor.   Really fun to throw this together with odds and ends from the fridge and freezer.  Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## tjmitche (May 20, 2016)

Turned out great. Points!!


----------



## tropics (May 20, 2016)

That looks fantastic I can almost taste it Wow Points for you on a real super looking fatty

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

tropics said:


> That looks fantastic I can almost taste it Wow Points for you on a real super looking fatty
> Richie



Thanks so much for the points Richie.  I was craving a muffaletta so I used what I had.  Fattys are fun because there are so many possibilities 



tjmitche said:


> Turned out great. Points!!



Thanks so much for the kind words and he points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2016)

The sliced shots are the bomb! 

Anymore I try and keep the smoker between 180-200 when smoking things like meatloaf, fatties, and lean roasts like pork loin, beef top or bottom round, Tri tip. Allows for more smoke flavor.

Points!


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2016)

Looks great! :drool


----------



## sauced (Jul 14, 2016)

Great looking fattie!!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 18, 2016)

looks awesome nice fattie


----------

